# Hunting Pressure in Western ND



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

How has all of the oil and gas people flooding into the Williston area affected hunting in Western ND? Are you seeing a significant increase in hunting pressure, more problems with hunters, etc.?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There should be no increase in hunting pressure since tags are issued by lottery.In fact there should be less since the GNF cut back on the number of tags.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Good point..... I suspect there aren't all that many archery hunters amongst the influx of workers and from what I understand a lot of them are non-residents of ND.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have seen more bowhunters out there the last 2 years than the previous 25. Most I have seen drive to a hilltop spot for a while and drive away. I see very few back in the "bush". NR bow tags are limited but I suspect that they are getting grabbed my NRs working in the state rather than guys who come over for a week or 10 days and as a result there is slightly more pressure just cause they are living here and can go out more.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Pressure is up from what I have seen, well at least the pressure at night. Keeping wardens out at night!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I have seen more bowhunters out there the last 2 years than the previous 25. Most I have seen drive to a hilltop spot for a while and drive away. I see very few back in the "bush". NR bow tags are limited but I suspect that they are getting grabbed my NRs working in the state rather than guys who come over for a week or 10 days and as a result there is slightly more pressure just cause they are living here and can go out more.


Ditto.

Not to mention theres overall more resident archers than ten years ago, and a much much larger percentage of resident archers are spending some time out there.


----------

